# pino morroni track bike



## kccomet (Jul 6, 2021)

here's a bike I bought at copake. it's much newer than the junk I usually mess with. I'm familiar with the mad genius of pino morroni, but I'm trying to find the backstory or any info about this particular bike. it's got a stayer or pacing vibe, with the stem support, extra bracing, smaller front wheel, clearance to run the fork reversed. I put it on bikeforums with not much luck. I'm sure this bike has traded hands a few times...thanks


----------



## Jesper (Nov 21, 2021)

I think I might have some of Pino's components (BBs) stashed around somewhere. He gave me the idea of taking two adjustable Italian BB cups mounted on both sides with lock rings which allow you to 'slide' your spindle left to right a little to tweak your chainline for your desired position. I did not know he built frames though. Cool bike!


----------



## Steel68 (Nov 21, 2021)

kccomet said:


> here's a bike I bought at copake. it's much newer than the junk I usually mess with. I'm familiar with the mad genius of pino morroni, but I'm trying to find the backstory or any info about this particular bike. it's got a stayer or pacing vibe, with the stem support, extra bracing, smaller front wheel, clearance to run the fork reversed. I put it on bikeforums with not much luck. I'm sure this bike has traded hands a few times...thanks
> 
> View attachment 1442139
> 
> ...



Is this pino morroni track bike for sale?


----------



## kccomet (Nov 22, 2021)

no, I like it quite a bit. I was trying t find some, any info on it, with no luck. it's pretty distinctive with the extra stays and long drop outs


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2021)

Very interesting/unique bike! Love the dropouts. Pretty tall frame. Any idea what the rivets in the frame are intended? Are they threaded? Interesting bolt-on locations for a track bike.🤔


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Very interesting/unique bike! Love the dropouts. Pretty tall frame. Any idea what the rivets in the frame are intended? Are they threaded? Interesting bolt-on locations for a track bike.🤔



They are not rivets, but the slightly protruding ends of small tubes brazed into the regular tubing to reduce twisting under load.
Interesting to see the extra stays as well as these features.
It's those extra long rear dropouts that are puzzling me?


----------



## kccomet (Nov 23, 2021)

pino morroni was a mad genius, interesting to read about him. their not rivets in the frame bit but holes with bracing to stiffen the frame against flex


----------



## kccomet (Nov 23, 2021)

you posted while I was writing about the tubes. someone told me on the dropouts, which I didn't think about at the time, it would give more control on your wheelbase depending on different tracks or conditions. it's a very cool bike wish I could find a little history or story behind it, if there is one


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I guess that would make sense, especially at stayer/pacer speeds.
Keep looking and hopefully you'll find some info
Somebody somewhere must know something.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2021)

Interesting. Thanks for the scoop guys! ✌️


----------



## kccomet (Nov 23, 2021)

if anyone has a pino bike or know of one for sale pm me, I would be interested....thanks


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

I knew Pino personally ....he was a CHARACTER ! ....proud of the fact that he was NOT Italian ..." *I'm not Italian, I'm from ROMA !* " ....routinely wore his pink jersey from the bicycle club/team he was a member of, *G.S. FRESCHI *


----------



## paulmichigan (Oct 21, 2022)

i have one almost the same i am wanting to sell but am unsure of the value


----------



## paulmichigan (Oct 21, 2022)

kccomet said:


> if anyone has a pino bike or know of one for sale pm me, I would be interested....thanks



i posted 5 pics of one i have but i am questioning the value


----------



## kccomet (Oct 21, 2022)

I would like to buy it I sent you a pm, email, please give me a call...thanks jim


----------



## juvela (Oct 22, 2022)

-----

Oh boy!

More _sorci verdi_

wonder if spoke lacing on a Pino wheel is reminiscent of a ROVAL...


_-----_


----------

